# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  DIY STM32F4 Discovery Shield

## duonghoang

--- Già rồi nhưng mà vẫn ham hố đi học thêm mấy con MCU 32bit cho kịp thời đại, thấy mấy con Arm của ST cũng nhiều mã nguồn mở nên quyết định theo con này. Mới kiếm được bộ kit STM32F4 Discovery nên làm thêm một cái Backplane nữa để cho dễ xài, thấy bên Mikro Elecktronika có mấy cái kit đẹp quá nên quyết định "bắt chước" để thử nghiệm. Vẽ xong layout đợi ra mạch in xem thế nào.
--- Bác nào đã làm về con này cho em thêm ý kiến nhé, vì cái Backplane này nó đưa ra ko hết chân để sử dụng (gắn được 4 module), mà lại có nhiều chân trùng nhau, em cũng chưa hiểu mục đích nó là gì, mà thôi ban đầu cứ theo người ta đã, sau này tính tiếp  :Smile: .

Một số board gốc:



Các board module riêng biệt:
















Còn đây mạch đang đợi của em @@

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Dự ớn này đến đâu rồi chủ thớt? Có thương mại được chưa vậy?

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, giờ mới thấy cái dự ớn này của bác. Nó tới đâu rồi hả bác?

----------

